# Scott=COY?/Scott to be named COY



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=COY-0708


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Scott=COY?*

I think he should win it. Who would have thought New Orleans would be right at the top of the West? Not to take anything away from Doc Rivers but who didn't expect Boston to shoot to the top of the East with the big three? Now will they give it to Scott? I'm not too sure on that just like I'm not sure on the MVP.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Scott=COY?*



thaKEAF said:


> I think he should win it. *Who would have thought New Orleans would be right at the top of the West? *Not to take anything away from Doc Rivers but who didn't expect them to shoot to the top of the East with the big three?



Right. Especially with the concensus amongst many coming into the season being that N.O. would be squeaking in at the 8th spot or missing the playoffs altogether.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Scott=COY?*

Yeah it's gotta be Byron. Even a fan of the Hornets like myself thought if we stayed healthy we would sneak the 8th spot or the 7th spot at the absolute best.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Scott=COY?*

I think he'll win it, and it's well-deserved, though there are a number of coaches that will also probably get some votes: Phil Jackson, Rick Adelman, Doc Rivers, Jerry Sloan.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Scott=COY?*

He should win it. People might say Doc Rivers since the Celtics went from the gutter to having the best record in the NBA but he has the big 3, no coaching needed there. It would be a robbery if Scott didn't win it.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Scott=COY?*

Both Paul and Scott should win. But New Orleans ain't LA or Boston. The city is as big a factor as the player. Look for Kobe and Doc to steal the deal from Paul and Scott.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Scott=COY?*

It's official Byron Scott=Coach of the Year. Hopefully, I make it to the game in time tomorrow to see them present him with his trophy.

http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/04/scott_will_be_named_coach_of_t.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Scott=COY?*



bee-fan said:


> It's official Byron Scott=Coach of the Year. Hopefully, I make it to the game in time tomorrow to see them present him with his trophy.
> 
> http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/04/scott_will_be_named_coach_of_t.html


I just saw this on Sportscenter. Congratulations BS!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Another link

*As recently as the 2004-05 season, the New Orleans Hornets were an NBA joke with an 18-64 record. It looks like the coach of that team, Byron Scott, will get the last laugh.

Before the Hornets take on the Dallas Mavericks in Game 5 of their first-round Western Conference playoff series on Tuesday, Scott will be named the NBA Coach of the Year, according to multiple media reports. ESPN.com confirmed the reports on Monday night.

New Orleans sent a media advisory Monday afternoon, saying it planned a "major announcement" at 10 a.m. Tuesday following the Hornets' gameday shootaround.

Scott led the New Jersey Nets to consecutive trips to the NBA Finals in 2002 and 2003 but lasted only 42 games the next season. He was hired in 2004 to guide a New Orleans team in transition.*


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations to the Hornets and Byron Scott. Now, if there really is justice in the world, Chris Paul will win MVP.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Scott had a total of 458pts. 70 1st place votes.

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/Byron_Scott_Named_Coach_of_the-269450-31.html


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Very well deserved! Nobody predicted the Hornets would be this good.

Congrats to B.Scott and Hornet fans!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Just curious, maybe someone can help me out on this...

Has there (or how many times) has there been a COY and MVP on the same team, same year?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow I really think Mo Cheeks is getting overlooked.Personally I would have voted for him.I mean he doesn't have CP or much else that impresses me either.No way that team should have won as many games as they have in the second half of the season.He hardly received any votes at all.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and I thought phil jackson was going to get it also, but congrats to byron and my hornets for winning last night in their respective categories and I really think we can give the spurs a run for the money with HCA in the first 2 games


----------

